# GTX 1080ti - Vorstellung am 28 Februar



## RavionHD (22. Februar 2017)

Anscheinend sind die Gerüchte zur GTX 1080ti wahr und Nvidia wird  die Karte am 28 Februar vorstellen, ein Countdown diesbezüglich gibt es auch:
Marktfuhrer fur Visual Computing | Grafikprozessoren und Chips | NVIDIA

Das wird im Zuge der "NVIDIA GeForce GTX Gaming Celebration" stattfinden.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti is coming (Update: confirmed) | VideoCardz.com


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. Februar 2017)

wtf 

Was die wohl kosten wird?


----------



## Flexsist (22. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> wtf
> 
> Was die wohl kosten wird?



Wie immer. Zuviel.


----------



## Ion (22. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Was die wohl kosten wird?


Irgendwas zwischen 600 und 1000€. Die 1080 non Ti wird dann wohl etwas im Preis fallen, wenn auch nicht viel.
Ich frage mich eh, welchen Sinn die 1080Ti haben soll. Der Abstand der 1080 zur Titan ist schon lächerlich klein ..


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. Februar 2017)

neeeeein, ich komme gar nicht erst auf den Gedanken meine 7 Tage alte 1080 gegen eine Ti zu tauschen


----------



## Ryle (22. Februar 2017)

> Der Abstand der 1080 zur Titan ist schon lächerlich klein


30% sind nicht unbedingt klein. Es rechtfertigt den Preisunterschied zur Titan X nicht, aber genau da wird ja nun hoffentlich angesetzt.


----------



## RavionHD (22. Februar 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Irgendwas zwischen 600 und 1000€. Die 1080 non Ti wird dann wohl etwas im Preis fallen, wenn auch nicht viel.
> Ich frage mich eh, welchen Sinn die 1080Ti haben soll. Der Abstand der 1080 zur Titan ist schon lächerlich klein ..



Nun, sollten die 3328 Shader zutreffen, dann dürfte die Ti auf dem gleichen Level sein wie die Titan X aufgrund des vermutlich höheren Taktes.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Februar 2017)

Also zeitgleich zur Vega-Präsentation auf der GDC?
Irgendwas sagt mir, dass dies kein Zufall ist.


----------



## RavionHD (22. Februar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also zeitgleich zur Vega-Präsentation auf der GDC?
> Irgendwas sagt mir, dass dies kein Zufall ist.



Ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eh, welchen Sinn die 1080Ti haben soll. Der Abstand der 1080 zur Titan ist schon lächerlich klein ..



Eine abgespeckte Titan mit Customer Kühlung wird die ansprechen, die keine Lust haben, bei Nvidia 1400€ für einen solchen Kühlungskrüppel zu bezahlen.
Also unter anderem mich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2017)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Nun, sollten die 3328 Shader zutreffen, dann dürfte die Ti auf dem gleichen Level sein wie die Titan X aufgrund des vermutlich höheren Taktes.



8% weniger Shadereinheiten, dafür 13% mehr Takt - das würde wenn sonst alles gleich ist bei den aktuellen Gerüchten bedeuten, dass die 1080Ti minimal schneller als eine TX-P ist. Das glaube ich aber nicht da sich NV hier selbst ins Knie schießen würde (oder man ersetzt gleichzeitig die Titan durch ne TitanBlack mit 3840 Shadern...).

Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass entweder die Boosttaktraten sich sehr ähnlich sein werden und der reale Arbeitstakt (ohne OC natürlich) sich nicht viel unterscheidet oder dass die von 480 auf 400 GB/s verringerte Speicherbandbreite den Taktvorteil wieder zunichte macht... oder beides.

Mein Tipp ist ja schon seit gefühlt nem halben Jahr 20% schneller als ne 1080, 10% langsamer als ne TX-P, Releasepreis 999$.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mein Tipp ist ja schon seit gefühlt nem halben Jahr 20% schneller als ne 1080, 10% langsamer als ne TX-P, Releasepreis 999$.



Die Customer Version wird der Titan X den Hintern versohlen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (22. Februar 2017)

Auch eine X lässt sich natürlich entsprechend bzw. ordentlich übertakten ...WaKü vorausgesetzt.^^
Ich denke mal, eine TI & das auch noch ein fixes Custommodell, ist ein sehr guter "Kompromiss" u. ~10GB VRAM ist auch ordentlich ...

@Treshold
Bei Kauf aber unbedingt dein NT ersetzen & wie Du siehst, funzt mein E9 mit einer 1080er-Custom immer noch einwandfrei.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Customer Version wird der Titan X den Hintern versohlen.



Ja, den TitanX, die immer noch ungemoddet mit ihren Referenzkühlern rumgurken. Ich mein... wer macht denn sowas


----------



## RavionHD (22. Februar 2017)

Ich halte 999 Dollar MSRP selbst für Nvidia zu viel für eine Ti.

Ich denke (und hoffe ) auf maximal 749 Dollar MSRP, was dann ca. 850 Euro wären inkl. Steuer bei uns.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2017)

So lange Vega nicht am Markt ist kann man ruhig 999 verlangen. Wir (und NV) haben ja gelernt dass selbst 1400 zu billig waren und die TitanX-P über weite Strecken ausverkauft war/ist.
Runtergehen kann man wenn AMD aus dem Quark kommt immer noch.


----------



## RavionHD (22. Februar 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich Infos ob AMD am 28 tatsächlich Karten vorstellt oder wird wieder nur etwas über die Architektur gesprochen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2017)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kommt Vega erst im Sommer. Deswegen sag ich ja NV kann noch frei nach oben aufspielen fürn paar Monate.


----------



## RavionHD (22. Februar 2017)

Nun, das ist eine verzwickte Situation, auf der einen Seite eine 1080ti die womöglich sehr attraktiv wird, aber dafür sehr teuer, auf der Anderen Seite bringt AMD ihre Karte womöglich nur mit 8GB HBM2 raus.

Nun, mal schauen wie sich das preislich entwickeln wird mit der 1080ti, sonst heißt es wohl auf Volta warten.


----------



## Klutten (22. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Customer Version wird der Titan X den Hintern versohlen.


Bedenke aber, dass die 1080Ti auch eine größere Wärmeabgabe hat und die Kühler deutlich mehr leisten müssen. Silent + ordentlich Takt sind da eventuell nicht unbedingt vereinbar ...aber abwarten.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, den TitanX, die immer noch ungemoddet mit ihren Referenzkühlern rumgurken. Ich mein... wer macht denn sowas


*HUST*   ...ist aber auf FullHD flüsterleise. Leider ist die Lieferbarkeit aktueller Monitore von LG oder Samsung seit Monaten katastrophal, sodass ich weiter warten muss.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2017)

So interessant neue und schnelle Hardware auch sein mag wird der Preis mehr als abschrecken. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen das die im Custom Design auf unverschämte 1100 Dublonen kommt und höher


----------



## rammstein_72 (23. Februar 2017)

Stimme mit den meisten hier überein. Die Grakapreise sind einfach nur Wucher in der letzten Zeit. Sowohl im GPU als auch im CPU-Bereich wirds Zeit, dass AMD wieder hoch kommt. Ryzen scheint ja was zu werden. Drücke die Daumen, dass dies auch im GPU-Bereich passiert. 

BTT:

Denke die GTX 1080 wird gegen den abgespeckten HighEnd Vega und die große GTX 1080Ti im oberen HighEnd gestellt. Damit wäre Nvidia erstmal auf der sicheren Seite. Laut Gerüchten soll ja Vega unoptimiert bereits auf GTX 1080 Niveau kommen. Real denke ich, dass AMD zwischen den beiden Karten landen wird, was schonmal gut wäre zum angemessenen Preis, in dem von den meisten HighEnd Usern interessanten Grakabereich. Eine mögliche Titan P Black, könnte somit noch als Prestige dienen (soweit meine Glaskugel )

Sprich GTX1070 --> Vega10 Pro -->GTX1080 --> Vega10 XT -->GTX1080ti --> (Titan P BE)

Aber schaun ma mal.


----------



## Bandicoot (23. Februar 2017)

799-899€ für die 1080ti halt ich für realistisch bei dieser Karte. 
Oder nv ist frech und nimmt 1080€ pro stk.

Ich denke mal wenn die Customs raus sind und sich die ersten paar aus der Masse erheben, wandert meine 980ti in der 2. PC. 
Mit der 1080ti sollte ich wieder gute 3 Jahre hin komm.
Evtl.  Sommer 17, mal schauen was geht und AMD seine neuen Modelle drausen hat.


----------



## Sonmace (1. März 2017)

jetzt wissen wir es ja 699$ dammit haben sie uns alle überracht und die preise der 1070/80 werden fallen um VEGA aus dem spiel zu nehmen


----------



## phila_delphia (1. März 2017)

Sonmace schrieb:


> jetzt wissen wir es ja 699$ dammit haben sie uns alle überracht und die preise der 1070/80 werden fallen um VEGA aus dem spiel zu nehmen



Kann man sagen was man will, aber clever war der Zug. So lange keine Konkurrenz am Himmel ist, die hohen Preise aufrufen und nun, nachdem die Konkurrenz kommt, die Kritiker ausbremsen
indem man das Preisgefüge eines nach unten verschiebt. Kann man noch immer zu teuer finden, aber manche werden jetzt zuschlagen und nicht nur bei der 1080ti...
Desktop GeForce GTX 1080 Ti vorgestellt - Notebookcheck.com News. Ich nehme das aber auch als Bestätigung dafür, dass AMD mit Vega was feines in der Pipeline hat.

Grüße

phila


----------

